# Quick Introduction...



## 20796 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi all, thought I would post a quick introduction so you know who I am when my name pops up in a reply here and there...My name is Melissa, and I am 24 years old, living in Alberta,Canada and living with FM/IBS. I was formally diagnosed about three years ago, but have been showing signs since childhood. My mother also has FM, so add another check mark to the genetic factor...Other than that I look foward to being a part of this group as I have only recently 'come to terms' with my diagnosis and am ready to take action instead of apathy. Any help is appreciated!Thanks,CeriseNoire


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Melissa,My name is Mark, I am considerably older than 24, living in Victoria. I have primarily IBS with a little brain fog thrown in. I have been successfully controlling these conditions with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, ginko, etc.) since 1998. There was a study done a few years ago that found co-sufferers of CFS/IBS all to have reduced blood flow in a portion of the brain that controlls digestion. (Increasing blood circulation is one of the effects of the flavonoids I take.) Further inquiries to the ME Soc in UK indicated that this same blood brain problem shows up in the brain stem of CFS sufferers. I have spoken with others with FM/IBS who tell me the same problem can exist with FM. For what it may be worth to you, the same group of vits, minerals, and flavonoids that I take, in higher dosages, have helped a large number of people with FM. Obviously, the medical route is the easiest; but it is hard to find people on meds who talk about complete control of symptoms to the same extent as those of us who supplement. If you would like to discuss this further, drop me a line.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello Melissa,And welcome!







My quick introduction:I am 26 years old, and have been formally diagnosed with CFIDS/ME for 4 years. I'm at the "very ill" end of the spectrum, and am disabled by the disease. I believe my "triggers" that led up to my illness were a combination of a serious "Mono" infection (also called "Glandular Fever") when I was a teenager, and a Hepatitis vaccine I got also when I was a teenager.I've had Endo and IBS for about 10 or 15 years, and from what I've read, it's fairly common to get further auto-immune diagnoses once you've been diagnosed with Endo.I'm glad you found us, and I know that "coming to terms" is a life altering "lightbulb moment".







This forum doesn't get loads of traffic (due to being full of sickies! lol) but I hope that you can find friendship, support, and maybe some helpful information here with us! Welcome! I look forward to getting to know you better!


----------

